# Business and industry hit out at changes to 457 visa programme



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Changes being made to the 457 visa programme in Australia which are to be introduced in July have come under criticism from businesses and industry. According to the Business Council of Australia the changes are 'a classic regulatory overreach' that risks damaging the competitiveness and viability of important projects and businesses. 'Less than a month [...]

Click to read the full news article: Business and industry hit out at changes to 457 visa programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

